# apr stage 2 boost levels



## kozzy85 (Oct 26, 2008)

what up everyone. just a quick question, i have apr stage 2 software without the hpfp. just want to know what everyoneelses boost spikes at and then what holds at. psi. running an 07 GTI.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

good question, the only thing ive been able to find are stage 2+ boost levels, im apr stage 2 on a GLI, i spike only 16 but i hold 15 all day. im thinking i should spike higher but not sure anyone shed some light for me and kozzy85 ??? maybe apr chime in?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

my 06 A3 spikes 18 and declines from there and ends up at like 15 or something.


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

im apr stg 2. 60 degrees F, fmic,meth,dp,intake, tb pipe. In a 4th gear pull i spiked 22 psi and tapered down to about 16 psi then i let off.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

hmmm, i wonder if the tb pipe and the fmic, meth help with that 22psi spike??? GLI guys chime in


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

well in 3rd and 4th gear it will spike 22 psi and then my clutch will slip so i dont really know how long its holding that boost level, so i would really like to feel that with a better clutch. anything after 18 psi is when it starts to slip. I think its a good sign though, shows i might be making some decent power lol.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't even spike, it just shoots str8 to 15-16 psi and holds there. Is this bad/odd? I don't dv is torn and I got a pcv fix. Any ideas why I'm not seeing a 16+ spike ??


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

hmm thats a bit odd imo, usually u see a spike, then it will even out.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

thats really odd in my opinion. i need some stage 2 GLI guys to chime in please. someone told me that GTI and GLI even though the same company for example APR, that its not the same tune for both cars, is this true???


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

APR Stage II Boost (values approximate)...
MY06 ~ 17-18psi spike, hold 14-15psi
MY07+ ~ 20-21psi spike, hold same...maybe one psi higher


----------



## mycatismean (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: apr stage 2 boost levels (kozzy85)*

I ran Stage 2 for quite some time before adding the HPFP. If I remember correctly, I have always seen my 06 GLI spike at about 21-22, and then hold at about 17. This is just from my boost gauge, not from logs. Boost levels did not change from Stg 2 to Stg 2+, the fuel pump is about fuel delivery, not boost. Boost is managed by the engine tune (chip). fmic, meth, dp will not change the boost level. Upgrading the dp (going to Stg 2) allows for the Stg 2 tune to add more boost, not the other way around. Meaning, if you don't have Stg 2 software, that bigger dp will do you no good. If you have Stg 2 chip, and only spike at 16, I would be checking for leaks (DV, PCV, etc), or that your boost gauge is installed correctly.
GLI/GTI/A3/etc, they are all 2.0T's. Only tune I believe would be different would be FSI vs TSI. Otherwise, an 06 GLI and an 06 GTI are the same under the hood.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

that was very helpful, so im wondering now, since i have the apr stage 2 program, its that boost restricted to 15 psi hold on GLI or does different software make more boost, yeah i know stage 2+ is just to either eliminate fuel cut outs pretty much. do you guys think i heave a leak if i dont spike and just go straight to 15 psi right off bat and hold there ??


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

MY06 APR stage II...








MY06 APR stage II+...


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

**** i looked at my pcv, i got the eurojet one, where else should i look for leaks? dv, where else? does any1 think maybe turbo is going bad??



_Modified by Josein06GLI at 10:38 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

i dont think its a leak so much as how the tune is set up. Mine built up boost later the moment i switched to stage 2. I hit peak at 3300 RPM in stage 2, but it seemed like i hit peak sooner stage 1... but you have to think that you are now running a much bigger and better flowing DP so ur little turbo has to fill that space and it takes just a bit longer to spool up and produce power.


----------



## ExcitableOne (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*

I've also wondered about these numbers. My 08 GLI is Stage 1, and I'll see spikes between 19-21 depending on my car's mood. I'll usually hold at 17 or 18 until it drops off slowly.


----------



## DiscoGLI (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: apr stage 2 boost levels (kozzy85)*

My 06 GTI stage 2 stock hpfp 4th gear pull will spike 22-23 psi hold 15-16 till 5000RPM then starts to drop


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: apr stage 2 boost levels (kozzy85)*

I'm basic stage II with my 07 GLI, and I also spike around 21 and hold 15. Here's my best quarter mile. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVbGYl1UTeg


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

According to my boost gauge (Autometer mechanical), APR stage II in my '07 GLI spikes into the low 20s and holds around 16-17 PSI. If I slow way down and put it in a high gear and step on it the needle can hit as high as 25 PSI for a second...


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

i spike around 19-21 psi max, but it holds 15-18 psi


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

ok then im assuming i have a leak somewhere, need to check dv, i checked pcv but i got the eurojet pcv fix but i see other people call the pcv fix is something else not the eurojet fix, what is it ??? i have an ea pipe too, its nice and snug as well? where else could i have boost leak from ???


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

MY06 and MY07+ APR tunes will vary in boost...with the 06 producing less boost spike, but with slightly more timing advance. With that said, all these numbers being thrown around I assume are coming from a boost gauge (mechanical too, most likely). Until you grab a couple of pull from VagCom with Boost, Fuel, Timing; there isn't a whole lot information to go on in regards to solving your issues.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

thats so true, vag com on order...today


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

I've got an 06 GTI Stage II APR no hpfp.. similar numbers to the person who posted the 06 vs 07 numbers above. I spike 18-19 and hold 16ish. In the freezing temps it's a bit lower. But in the summer 18/16 spike/hold. Hope this helps!


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

HMMM.... i checked my dv, if everyone is holding 15-16, thats exactly what im holding just no spike on my end. im gonna order a new forge mechanical valve and see if it solves the problem. i dont mind spending money to fix and solve cuz im eventually gonna need it anyway.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i had a forge DV and hit the same boost as the rest of these guys.
it's the tune, not your car. APR uses more timing as opposed to more boost.
id rather have more of both.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









lmao.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

which valve r u using now, im on the stock with the spacer from forge, i was thinking maybe the forge spacer has a leak or the o ring inside is fu cked.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i doubt ur forge spacer is leaking as its solid metal, and the o-ring inside most likely is fine.
im currently running (as my sig states) the EJ dv relocation kit.
gonna go BT and wanted to get it outta the way, plus have a bigger TB pipe with WM bung already in it for my WM im about to buy.
to check ur o-ring tho, just pull the spacer off and inspect it.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_i dont think its a leak so much as how the tune is set up. Mine built up boost later the moment i switched to stage 2. I hit peak at 3300 RPM in stage 2, but it seemed like i hit peak sooner stage 1... but you have to think that you are now running a much bigger and better flowing DP so ur little turbo has to fill that space and it takes just a bit longer to spool up and produce power.

Not quite my friend... The fact you have a larger Dp is all about eliminating flow restrictions. Your little KO3 loves that extra volume because it doesn't have to work as hard to spool up as back pressure has been relieved with the overall larger volume. If you have no tune and add a larger dp the only effect will be that you will move you boost curve lower down in the the rpm band meaning you will actually spike earlier. To eliminate this affect and take advantage of the extra volume of the larger DP tuners can increase boost and timing as EGT will not reach critical or dangerous levels in the larger DP. The overall effect is greater boost levels and more advanced timing all within the"factory" power zone. APR, GIAC, REVO, they all tune preset programs to operate as close to OEM spec with greater output. Add W/M to the MIX to low IAT's and you can increase timing even more and take even more advantage of the ability to make more power with the same safe boost levels. More boost doesn't alwasy mean more power. The last thing you want is a pressurised exhuast system creating back pressure on the turbo and restricting its ability to spool. Conversely if you create too much volume on the cold side, by lets say using too large of an intercooler than your little KO3 is having to work harder to reach requested boost levels because it has a much larger volume of space to create boost conditions under. You see this most often with Honda guys who buy far too large of core for the g/s that their turbo chargers create and they get a boost drop. Ultimately resulting in lag or peak boost much higher inthe rpm band.


_Modified by Banned 4 Life at 6:11 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: apr stage 2 boost levels (kozzy85)*


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

big time update, dv was effin toast no seal whatsoever, forge spacer o-ring bad, installed forge dv and reinstalled soacer with new ring, 22+ spike holding 18-19 psi, god damn what a difference


----------

